# Good Sam or GMAC Insurance



## mducroz (Apr 23, 2013)

I went thru a hail storm on April 3 in Marble Falls Texas. I have Good Sam Insurance or GMAC. They have two adjusters which are in Dallas not in central Texas. I was told to just send photos which I did. My roof was all bent up where the roof curves over the side. Destroyed all AC shrouds. It is hard to see all damage by photo since a lot of the damage is under the rubber roof. I also have small tears on roof. However they refused the claim. This is after 3 weeks and many phone calls.DO NOT BUY THIS RV INSURANCE. Not sure what to do now. I also am questioning my Good Sam Membership. I would assume they are aware of this problem


----------



## wildcatervin (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine is coming up in apr,might just hold off.What was the reason they would not honor the claim?


----------



## wildcatervin (Apr 24, 2013)

Meant in may


----------



## mducroz (Apr 24, 2013)

wildcatervin;83542 said:
			
		

> Meant in may



They do not have any adjusters. If I had someone to come out we would not have a problem. They try to do the claim by photos. In this case you can not see all the damage. Some of the damage is under the roof material. I would give it great thought before paying my money for this coverage


----------



## wildcatervin (Apr 24, 2013)

Did they call it a act of god.Did that when there ground on the electric line broke,ruined most of the electronics


----------



## C Nash (Apr 24, 2013)

I would not have insurance with a company that can't have an adjuster!!  WOW never heard this. Sounds like lawyer time.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 25, 2013)

well I have HAD them, but not any more. I have Geico Ins FOR ALL MY VEHICLES. I do have the extended ins and road side service with GS. But I am not happy with them. I filed a claim with them last year and I still have not gotten all the money I had to put out up front for the repairs I had to done. One of the reps. told me I wasn't cover due to the fact I was not in a "ACCIDENT". I had to pen her down on what her definition of the word "ACCIDENT" was. She said between to vehicle. I told her not in a polite way that I have vehicle ins for that. I did get the repair money back, but not the money I had to spend for motel or food, I had to spend. So as for as the extended warranty goes Yes I still have it with them and way ahead of the game with them.


----------



## terryna (Jul 13, 2020)

H2H1 said:


> well I have HAD them, but not any more. I have Geico Ins FOR ALL MY VEHICLES. I do have the extended ins and road side service with GS. But I am not happy with them. I filed a claim with them last year and I still have not gotten all the money I had to put out up front for the repairs I had to done. One of the reps. told me I wasn't cover due to the fact I was not in a "ACCIDENT". I had to pen her down on what her definition of the word "ACCIDENT" was. She said between to vehicle. I told her not in a polite way that I have vehicle ins for that. I did get the repair money back, but not the money I had to spend for motel or food, I had to spend. So as for as the extended warranty goes Yes I still have it with them and way ahead of the game with them.


+1


----------

